# Need suggestion for home NAS using Mini iTx board



## abhinav_bipnesh (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi,

I am thinking to build an home NAS using either Mini iTX or full size motherboard. The configuration I am looking for is something below

Atleast 2 SATA 3Gb/s Port.
Alteast 2 SATA 2 ports
2-4 USB headers supporting either USB 2.0 or USB 3.0
Minimum 16GB DDR3 RAM support but can be upgradable

So can you please suggest me a good mortherboard which has some future dependability.

Thanks,
Abhinav


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2016)

*www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Jan 6, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html



I think Network attached storage servers are not PC as they are more like embedded SOC which are specialized for a task like providing good amount of network storage.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 6, 2016)

abhinav_bipnesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking to build an home NAS using either Mini iTX or full size motherboard. The configuration I am looking for is something below
> 
> ...



Will move this to CPU/Motherboard section as you are only looking for information about Motherboards. 



abhinav_bipnesh said:


> I think Network attached storage servers are not PC as they are more like embedded SOC which are specialized for a task like providing good amount of network storage.



NAS Comes in all sizes and also uses different chipsets based on the application area. it can have a SOC, x86/x64, like i3/i5/i7 heck even Xeon processors.

Take a look here DIY NAS: 2015 Edition - Brian's Blog 

Mention your intended purpose of the NAS you are building, like just storage or will you be using it as media servers with Plex or others. 

Also mention your budget.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jan 7, 2016)

Which NAS software you are planning to use?


----------



## masterkd (Jan 7, 2016)

You need to give more details. NAS hardware is specialized, more tough to decide on.
1. Which filesystem you are planning to use?
2. What will be the RAID setup?
3. Which OS?
4. What is the purpose other than file server? e.g. media server etc.
5. And obviously budget


----------

